# Pet Store's Recent Birds Always Sick



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, I wasn't sure where else to talk about this, maybe a random topic, but my local pet store where I bought my current budgie, their last few batches of budgies have appeared very ill. I was lucky with Peeko, apart from having had scaly mites in the past, he is otherwise a very healthy, bright and happy bird. I go into the store often to buy his millet, other treats and sometimes perches. I always have to stop and check the birds that are there.

I went a few weeks ago, roughly, with my Mum and they all looked fluffed up, tails bobbing, and one was even clinging near the top of the cage like it was gasping for air. It was like that for a while and I mentioned it to one of the staff who just said "oh this one's been like that all day we're just keeping an eye on them". But shouldn't that bird especially have been quarantined and treated away from the other birds?

The last few times after that I went in there weren't any budgies, but today I went and there were two left, both extremely fluffed up sitting on their water bowl, one had its head in the water for a good few minutes I was watching, tail bobbing, didn't move at any sound I made. He was looking up when I looked back later but both clearly unwell. I didn't say anything this time because I felt like I would need to question the staff about their care and I'm not exactly a vet or anything to put them in their place.

I don't know how well the birds are cared for, but it breaks my heart seeing them so unwell the past few times. I've almost thought about asking if they would take a volunteer to care for the birds, but I currently work full time and give as much of my free time as I can to Peeko. 

Should I say something next time I go? Should I send an email? Is there something I can do? I have a huge spot in my heart that can't bare the thought of birds suffering.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

See if there is a local humane society or animal welfare association that you can contact and see if they can advise you on what actions can be taken. If you cannot locate either you might try asking a vet if they can advise you on who to contact. So sad that this pet store has such low regard for the poor birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is why we don't recommend buying from pet stores. Most often the birds have been bred at "birdie mills" which rely on quantity to make money.
Why buy from Reputable/Ethical Breeders rather than Big Box pet stores.

This link has information regarding Reporting Pet Stores:*
*Animal Abuse, Cruelty and Welfare*

*I would contact the local Animal Welfare Organization(s) in your area since you are not in the United States.*


----------

